# Ooutboard Classic



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

*Outboard Classic*

I know it's way too early to commit, but is anyone planning on fishing this over the ADSFR?


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

I will be fishing it! The Outboard Classic is a true big game tournament just for us outboard guys. Fun to compete on a level playing field.


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

We are fishing. A lot more money than the ADSFR up for grabs in this event and its a first class tournament.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Sure wish one of the boats I normally fish was fishing it would love to but I don't have the range in my single screw boat or the crew to fish it good luck to those that do fish it


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

We are in.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

With good weather we are in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Not gonna make it this year boys. Catch'em up.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I could not get a team willing to put up the entry.


----------



## crburnside (May 26, 2015)

I'd be willing to do it with someone, with my boat or without


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Yes I'm in.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Here comes the typical bad weather for the monkey boats.


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

Don't know if this is applicable this year or not, but several years ago we had a summertime club tournament out of Destin where conditions were very similar to what we see now -- blue water 150-plus miles out, and sporty seas conditions. Some boats chose to go ahead and fish the dirty water in the Canyon (no one had the range make it to true blue water), but several other boats decided to hang inside, trolling along the Southwest edge, where the water color, while not blue, was at least a clean green. I was one of those boats, and we caught fish (Wahoo to 48 pounds).

However another of our guys trolled from the edge to the Ozark, hooked, fought and released a blue marlin in 300 feet of water that was pushing 500 pounds (judging from the pictures). The third inshore troller caught a wahoo of 67 pounds to beat me out. 

The Canyon boys caught Mississippi river grass!

The moral of this story is sometimes a pocket of not-too-bad water gets trapped between the shore and the muddy water offshore, and at least offers an alternative to try and catch some pelegics.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

there goes my secret. now everyone is going to troll the jetties and piers with me.


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

We are fishing this weekend but not sure if we will be in tourney. Wish there was a way to see boats that have pre registered so we could have an idea of what participation was looking like.


----------



## Bluewater Report (Jul 14, 2014)

RollTider said:


> We are fishing this weekend but not sure if we will be in tourney. Wish there was a way to see boats that have pre registered so we could have an idea of what participation was looking like.


Call Sarah Armstrong at OBM


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

We've put together the ultimate power crew for this event. Not quite sure where we'll be fishing just yet. But I looked at yesterdays Roffs and there is a finger of Blue/ Green over the steps some blue near the Ram Powell and the Sprit. The best looking water looks like its a little over 100 miles offshore so I might test out the bladder this weekend. Look forward to seeing everyone Friday night.


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

*Bluewater at Nipple*

Looking forward to the GCOC tomorrow. I hear Fisher's is cooking for the Captains Meeting so I bet it will be really good.

Just got today's Roffs report. Bluewater all over the Nipple!! This tourney is shaping up to be the best weather and water conditions all year.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Stallion - you're on crack rock. haha. 

blue water at nipple? enjoy that.


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes Atlantacaptain. According to Roffs that is correct. See for yourself, buy a Roffs.


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

That indeed is what the Roffs says!!!


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd be really iunterested in seeing that Roffs. Hiltons, Ripcharts, and other sites show mississippi mud, perhaps blending into green just north of the nipple towards the edge. It doesnt get blue until your way past the double nipple or SW. Not saying you can't catch fish in that river water, but I don't see blue anywhere around the nipple this weekend.


----------



## Bluewater Report (Jul 14, 2014)

How'd the tournament work out?


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

I wouldn't say we found true blue water, bluish green and clean though. Ended up with a catch and release sailfish. That was enough for second place catch and release billfish. Great weather and a really fun tournament.


----------

